

The bible uses protocol buffers - thijser
http://www.appbrain.com/stats/libraries/details/protobuf/google-protocol-buffers
(As found on the comment thread of https://plus.google.com/113026104107031516488/posts/2RCyK3GbAzq )
======
thijser
(as found on the comment thread of
[https://plus.google.com/113026104107031516488/posts/2RCyK3Gb...](https://plus.google.com/113026104107031516488/posts/2RCyK3GbAzq)
)

